# Oklahoma hospital shooter kills 2 Doctors and 2 others.



## dancinstallion (Jun 4, 2022)

I did not know the Surgeon that was killed was black. I felt bad either way but this makes it worse.



Police: Tulsa gunman targeted surgeon he blamed for pain​By SEAN MURPHY, JILL BLEED and KATHLEEN FOODYyesterday





A gunman who killed his surgeon and three other people at a Tulsa medical office blamed the doctor for his continuing pain after a recent back operation and bought an AR-style rifle just hours before the rampage, police said Thursday.
The patient called the clinic repeatedly complaining of pain and specifically targeted the doctor who performed the surgery, then killed himself as police arrived, Tulsa Police Chief Wendell Franklin said.

That physician, Dr. Preston Phillips, was killed Wednesday, along with Dr. Stephanie Husen, receptionist Amanda Glenn and visitor William Love, police said. The attack occurred on the campus of Saint Francis Health System in Tulsa. The chief identified the shooter as Michael Louis, 45, of Muskogee, Oklahoma.
It was the latest in a series of mass shootings in the United States including the deadly school shooting in Uvalde, Texas, and an attack on a supermarket in Buffalo, New York. The recent Memorial Day weekend saw multiple mass shootings nationwide, including at an outdoor festival in Taft, Oklahoma, 45 miles from Tulsa, even as single-death incidents accounted for most gun fatalities.

Louis carried a letter that said he was targeting Phillips, Franklin said. The letter “made it clear that he came in with the intent to kill Dr. Phillips and anyone who got in his way,” Franklin said. “He blamed Dr. Phillips for the ongoing pain following the surgery.”
Franklin said Phillips performed the surgery on May 19 and Louis was released from the hospital on May 24.
He said Louis called the doctor’s office “several times over several days” reporting he was still in pain and saw Phillips on Tuesday for “additional treatment.” Louis called the office again Wednesday “complaining of back pain and wanting additional assistance,” he said.


A phone number listed for an address for a Michael Louis in Muskogee was not working Thursday.
Phillips, 59, was an orthopedic surgeon with an interest in spinal surgery and joint reconstruction, according to a profile on the clinic’s website. He once served as lead physician for Tulsa’s WNBA team before the franchise moved out of state, according to the Tulsa World.
Dr. Cliff Robertson, president and CEO of Saint Francis Health System, called Phillips a “consummate gentleman” and “a man that we should all strive to emulate.” He said the three employees who were killed were “the three best people in the entire world” and that they “didn’t deserve to die this way.”
Husen was 48 and Glenn was 40, officials said.
Love, a 73-year-old retired Army sergeant, was a patient at the clinic but that day he was accompanying his wife, Deborah, for her six-month checkup, said their daughter, Karen Denise Love.
Police have received reports that Love held a door shut in hopes of allowing others to flee from the gunman through another door, Franklin said in response to reporters’ questions.

Karen Love said her parents were in an examination room with one of Phillips’ assistants when the couple heard the commotion outside. When they realized it was gunshots, Karen Love said her father grabbed the door handle from inside the room.
“As they heard this guy going up and down the hall, they knew it was gunfire,” Karen Love said. “They thought it was someone just shooting people. My dad was trying to hold the door the best he could.”
Police believe Louis bought his weapons legally, Franklin said. Louis bought an AR-style semi-automatic rifle on the afternoon of the shooting and a handgun on Sunday, the police chief said.
Franklin praised the law enforcement officers, 911 operators and emergency for their “immediate response” to the attack Wednesday. Police responded to the call about three minutes after dispatchers received the report at 4:52 p.m. and made contact with the gunman at 5:01 p.m., authorities said Wednesday.

Franklin said police believe Louis shot himself about 39 seconds after the first officers entered the building.
“Our training led us to take immediate action without hesitation,” he said. “That’s exactly what officers do and that’s what they did in this instance.”


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jun 4, 2022)

My parents knew the black doctor that was killed. My dad is a former surgeon and they used to hang out with him and his wife. My mom broke down when she heard.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 4, 2022)

This is barely getting any attention… there are just too many murders of this type in the United States. Once I saw that the doctor was black, I was curious about the shooter’s background… various Fox news outlets are the only ones I found with a picture; he’s black as well.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 4, 2022)

It’s actually getting a lot of attention- Imho more than it would have normally received because of the anger over Uvalde and Buffalo.

That man basically killed like 50% of all the black orthopedic surgeons in the United States. My father had one for his hip replacement. Those guys are the real unicorns.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jun 4, 2022)

Yeah. This is getting tons of attention. 
All of us physicians are even more on edge than we typically are. Like, if someone doesn’t like my care are they going to gun me down?
In addition, this surgeon was getting ready to go on a medical mission trip in Africa to do free knee replacements, so there is a mad scramble to find a replacement. Yet another layer to this tragedy.


----------



## demlew (Jun 12, 2022)

Look at his eyes!!










						Police: Tulsa gunman targeted surgeon he blamed for pain
					

Police say a man who blamed his surgeon for ongoing pain after a recent back surgery bought an AR-style rifle hours before opening fire at a Tulsa medical office.




					www.cbs19news.com


----------



## Kitamita (Jun 12, 2022)

demlew said:


> Look at his eyes!!
> 
> View attachment 481155
> 
> ...


Ok, so this man is unhinged! They sold him a gun looking like that...


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jun 12, 2022)

America ain't ---- !


----------



## Neomorph (Jun 12, 2022)

spacetygrss said:


> Yeah. This is getting tons of attention.
> All of us physicians are even more on edge than we typically are. Like, if someone doesn’t like my care are they going to gun me down?
> In addition, this surgeon was getting ready to go on a medical mission trip in Africa to do free knee replacements, so there is a mad scramble to find a replacement. Yet another layer to this tragedy.


As an incoming medical student, this story also got to me. I know I'm a long way away from being in charge of patient care, but I know that no matter what specialty I go into, I won't be able to help everyone. Not everyone will be satisfied with the care I give them. Will I be gunned down because some future patient is dissatisfied with me?

The fact that the shooter was able to get a gun so quickly before committing the atrocity makes this even worse because a disgruntled patient recently discharged from ER could easily come back and get revenge


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 12, 2022)

I’ve had to be escorted by security before when patients were denied spots on clinical trials. There was one cancer patient, unfortunately she died on the trial, where she was already very difficult to work with where the treatment actually worsened her mental health and she spiraled out of control to the point that I worked directly with hospital leadership to come up with a security plan just for her. She was becoming increasingly hostile to the chief medical officer calling him borderline racist names (he’s Greek) called all hours of the day and night and sent the most rambling emails and messages. She used to wait for her oncologist in the parking lot. That dude was so afraid of her he almost committed the most unethical medical practice by letting her continue treatment even though her disease was getting worse on the trial because her behavior was so erratic on the edge of violent and she would lose it if we took her off the study. I had to talk sense into him and took it all the way up the chain because it would have been a major violation if he continued to treat her knowing she was only getting worse. He made me and his NP the bad guys in taking her off the study and hid behind us. I can’t imagine how it is working with patients in the COVID era.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 12, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> I’ve had to be escorted by security before when patients were denied spots on clinical trials. There was one cancer patient, unfortunately she died on the trial, where she was already very difficult to work with where the treatment actually worsened her mental health and she spiraled out of control to the point that I worked directly with hospital leadership to come up with a security plan just for her. She was becoming increasingly hostile to the chief medical officer calling him borderline racist names (he’s Greek) called all hours of the day and night and sent the most rambling emails and messages. She used to wait for her oncologist in the parking lot. That dude was so afraid of her he almost committed the most unethical medical practice by letting her continue treatment even though her disease was getting worse on the trial because her behavior was so erratic on the edge of violent and she would lose it if we took her off the study. I had to talk sense into him and took it all the way up the chain because it would have been a major violation if he continued to treat her knowing she was only getting worse. He made me and his NP the bad guys in taking her off the study and hid behind us. I can’t imagine how it is working with patients in the COVID era.


Wow!!! I had no idea trial participants acted like that but I understand now with metastatic cancer.  I just met a lady yesterday who was in the hospital for abdominal pain. I had to verify the extent of her malnutrition (she was actually overweight but thats another story) full well knowing her pain was because her uterine cancer metastasized to her bone, lung and liver plus malignancies all over her body elsewhere. My role felt really stupid. Double hard bc she was a younger sista.


----------

